# Recommendation for small drain snake for 1.5"-2" lines



## A.B Plumbing (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum and am glad that we have something like this for our trade! I'm a licensed P1 plumber with the state of CT. I pretty much only do service work with the occasional remodel. I'm looking for a small elecrtic drain snake for my peronal truck, at my job we have a General Supervee pistol drill snake that I use for small stoppages. I'm looking for the best application for clearing 1.5" to 2" lines, for kitchen sink lines, shower drains lavs and the like, nothing too crazy. I run into a lot of greasy stopped up kitchen sink lines. Thanks in advance for the suggestions! :thumbup:

Joe


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

A.B Plumbing said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum and am glad that we have something like this for our trade! I'm a licensed P1 plumber with the state of CT. I pretty much only do service work with the occasional remodel. I'm looking for a small elecrtic drain snake for my peronal truck, at my job we have a General Supervee pistol drill snake that I use for small stoppages. I'm looking for the best application for clearing 1.5" to 2" lines, for kitchen sink lines, shower drains lavs and the like, nothing too crazy. I run into a lot of greasy stopped up kitchen sink lines. Thanks in advance for the suggestions! :thumbup:
> 
> Joe


Ridgid K-50-8

Mark


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I must edit my post. Thanks Tex for pointing out what I missed.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Sound like this could be another thread about side jobbing. 

Well if you like the supervee, see if your boss will sell you his.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

A.B Plumbing said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum and am glad that we have something like this for our trade! I'm a licensed P1 plumber with the state of CT. I pretty much only do service work with the occasional remodel. I'm looking for a small elecrtic drain snake for my peronal truck, at my job we have a General Supervee pistol drill snake that I use for small stoppages. I'm looking for the best application for clearing 1.5" to 2" lines, for kitchen sink lines, shower drains lavs and the like, nothing too crazy. I run into a lot of greasy stopped up kitchen sink lines. Thanks in advance for the suggestions! :thumbup:
> 
> Joe


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## A.B Plumbing (Feb 2, 2011)

definetly a thread about a side jobs Easttexas, can't ask the boss to buy his as he looks down upon moonlighting unfortunatly


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

wrong answer


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

A.B Plumbing said:


> definetly a thread about a side jobs Easttexas, can't ask the boss to buy his as he looks down upon moonlighting unfortunatly


I suggest you read these two threads completely before asking for more side job advice....

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/stealing-work-12053/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f4/side-job-contracting-10043/


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

AB, you might want to start another thread.


----------



## A.B Plumbing (Feb 2, 2011)

So no threads about anything related to side jobs for my own business even if I'm properly licensed and insured? Not trying to be a smartass either, just don't understand...I just checked out those threads and I apologize for not being specific, my side work is not in my employers work territory, I live about an hour away from the shop and we do not travel up my way and have zero cliental, I beleive in karma and always turn down the request when our customers ask if I could "Do it on the side cheaper", if they're a cust of my boss they're off limits....period, I am trying to get my name out there so I can move on and up with my career rather than sitting idle in a dead end job with an unappreciative boss....again not trying to piss everyone off, I thought I was going about things the right way


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Did you read the side job threads? If so, clarify your version of side job and we can move forward.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

AB, you can post on any subject you like. There are a lot of business owners here that feel the way your boss does, me included. Let the inquisition proceed.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

A.B Plumbing said:


> So no threads about anything related to side jobs for my own business even if I'm properly licensed and insured? Not trying to be a smartass either, just don't understand...I just checked out those threads and I apologize for not being specific, my side work is not in my employers work territory, I live about an hour away from the shop and we do not travel up my way and have zero cliental, I beleive in karma and always turn down the request when our customers ask if I could "Do it on the side cheaper", if they're a cust of my boss they're off limits....period, I am trying to get my name out there so I can move on and up with my career rather than sitting idle in a dead end job with an unappreciative boss....again not trying to piss everyone off, I thought I was going about things the right way


*This not worth losing your job over a few extra dollars in your pocket*. Any job hour away from your boss or not is still side jobbing and stealing work from plumbers in that area who are licensed and *"insured"* to run a company in that area.:yes:


----------



## A.B Plumbing (Feb 2, 2011)

I didn't know this was such a contravercial topic on this site, that being said I understand where you guys are coming from and can see that I may have a different view when i do own my own company. Maybe I'm too mellow for my own good. Anyway sorry for ruffling feathers, I'm done with stirring the pot. Thanks to your concerns and to Mark for his machine suggestion!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

A.B Plumbing said:


> I didn't know this was such a contravercial topic on this site


now you do :thumbsup:


----------



## A.B Plumbing (Feb 2, 2011)

Haha, thanks Hillside :icon_wink:


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

I NEVER sidejobbed.
I started my own company with an insurance settlement, and never looked back.
IF I caught one of my guys side jobbing, being fired would be the least of his problems.
There are laws here about stealing, and I could include a lawsuit as well.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I built my business on side jobs. I was the Plumbing & HVAC foreman for a construction company. The boss would have friends who needed work done but we weren't really set up to do anything other than mulit-family and large customs. By the time I went out on my own I had two trucks full of tools and materials. I was actually renting my specialty tools to the boss.

When I had my shop I told my guys they could do side jobs as long as they did not use my trucks, my tools, my customers or my materials and they told me about the job before they did it. One Friday I saw a guy take out copper pipe and I knew he didn't need it for my work. Monday when the pipe was off his truck we had a talk. He said he had told me about it but he had not. I lost three employees that morning but the rules remained the same.

Mark


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

A.B Plumbing said:


> I didn't know this was such a contravercial topic on this site, that being said I understand where you guys are coming from and can see that I may have a different view when i do own my own company. Maybe I'm too mellow for my own good. Anyway sorry for ruffling feathers, I'm done with stirring the pot. Thanks to your concerns and to Mark for his machine suggestion!


 



You should see when people get going on the topic of 'venting.' :laughing:


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> You should see when people get going on the topic of 'venting.' :laughing:



Hahahaha
I don't do venting, just spewing:thumbup:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

A.B Plumbing said:


> definetly a thread about a side jobs Easttexas, can't ask the boss to buy his as he looks down upon moonlighting unfortunatly


Posting before this thread gets really nasty and closed.

Please don't ask question about side jobbing. There is a lot of owners on here. Most have really strong opinions on side jobbing!!!

I suggest you get your masters license and just go out on your own.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

your mellow huh. take $100.00 bill out put it on the table and let me take it. lets see how mellow you are then. mellow my arse. ask your boss his take on this. if what say is true he shouldn't have a problem. breid.................:rockon:


----------

